# Losing weight.



## IKE (Dec 31, 2017)

Can I get a round of applause or an 'atta boy' ?

I hopped on the scale a little bit ago and I've lost 14 pounds in six weeks and hopefully I'll maintain my willpower and drop about 20 more.

I've been doing it by eating a lot of brussel sprouts, kale, broccoli, cauliflower, stir fried veggies etc for supper.

I won't lie I get cravings......I'd crawl buck nekkid through a bed of hot coals right now for a


----------



## HazyDavey (Dec 31, 2017)

Congrats. :encouragement:


(Jeez-o.. That looks really good.)


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2017)

Oh wow, that's brilliant, well done you...


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 31, 2017)

Very good, Ike. 

I lost 20lbs simply by controlling portions.  Have kept if off for over a year. I still eat pizza & ice cream, but in more 'sensible' amounts.  Also cut back on bread.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 31, 2017)

Great job!!!

It's tough to do during the holidays and in the winter when we tend to hibernate.

I'm with applecruncher, if you want a slice of pizza or some other treat don't deny yourself just work it into the program.  Take Mama out for a slice, salad and a diet soda, ya gotta eat!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 31, 2017)

Congratulations Ike and Applecruncher, I know losing is not always easy to do, and keeping it off even harder.  Cutting back on carbs and portion control does work well, I need to put my weight in check soon, been putting it off.


----------



## Agman (Jan 1, 2018)

*You can do it, SB.  Doubling those dog walks, using some meal discipline, and using some good old fashioned determination will get you there.  I am very fortunate to have a Home Gym 50 steps from my back door for convenience.  *


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 1, 2018)

Atta Boy Ike!  (Just remember that one "all sh*t" cancels a 100 atta boys...)

Personally, when it comes to food, I can resist anything but temptation.

Hoot


----------



## retiredtraveler (Jan 1, 2018)

IKE said:


> ......I won't lie I get cravings......I'd crawl buck nekkid through a bed of hot coals right now for a



Make your own! We got off commercial pizza years ago and make it almost every two weeks at home. You lose the pepperoni and use some lean beef or ground turkey, lots of veggies, low-fat cheese and low-fat crust. We have a store brand of pizza sauce we really like. I think our pizzas are about a third of the calories of commercial. We like it.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 1, 2018)

IKE said:


> Can I get a round of applause or an 'atta boy' ?  I hopped on the scale a little bit ago and I've lost 14 pounds in six weeks and hopefully I'll maintain my willpower and drop about 20 more.



Good for You!  Anything a Senior can do to control his/her weight will have positive effects on the quality of life during retirement.  Excess weight, and its multiple "side effects" are the Number One cause for health issues....especially as we get older.  Set a goal, and make every effort to achieve it.  If you begin to "slack off", just go to the store, etc.,  and observe the number of Seniors who are carrying gobs of excess weight, and having to hobble around.  Staying fairly close to the recommended body weight measurements makes a world of difference.


----------



## hearlady (Jan 5, 2018)

Good job!


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 21, 2018)

Congrats on loosing the weight. Ive lost about 40lbs in the last few months by controlling my portions and eating every 5 hours. It seems to be working for me, oh, and I walk a mile every morning on the treadmill..


----------



## Falcon (Jan 21, 2018)

The easiest  way to lose weight  (Or not gain any.)   Is do what my doctor told me;

" If it tastes good,  SPIT IT  OUT !"


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 21, 2018)

Falcon said:


> The easiest  way to lose weight  (Or not gain any.)   Is do what my doctor told me;
> 
> " If it tastes good,  SPIT IT  OUT !"


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 22, 2018)

Falcon said:


> The easiest  way to lose weight  (Or not gain any.)   Is do what my doctor told me;
> 
> " If it tastes good,  SPIT IT  OUT !"



LOL!! That'll work as well...


----------



## rgp (Feb 6, 2018)

JohnnyV said:


> LOL!! That'll work as well...



 Boy, ain't it the truth...if we could only find a way to like to eat what we hate to eat...and vise-versa ...we'd all be slender Henry's ....


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 15, 2018)

Falcon said:


> The easiest  way to lose weight  (Or not gain any.)   Is do what my doctor told me;
> 
> " If it tastes good,  SPIT IT  OUT !"



Best advice I have heard ever!!


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 17, 2018)

I lost 150 lbs. last year but the lawyer cost me a small fortune.:tears_of_joy:


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 14, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> I lost 150 lbs. last year but the lawyer cost me a small fortune.:tears_of_joy:



LOL!! Me too with my first one.....


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 16, 2018)

Good for you!  I know what you mean about that Pizza.  The veggies are really better for us, though.  I need to start eating that way.


----------

